# Golf R or Scirocco



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Just interested in your though would you go for a Golf R or Scirocco.
Family has fled the nest just 2 OAP's...lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Golf R buddy, it wins hands down. :driver:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Golf every time..'Rocco looks old now, old platform too:thumb:

Every man and his dog is raving about the GolfR and rightly so having test driven one a few weeks back....we're sooo close to pulling the trigger on one ourselves:driver:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Scirocco. 
But I'm biast I have a scirocco and I love it. 
Much nicer car to look at.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Personally I think the sciroco is a bit of an ugly duckling. It should look nice but IMO it doesn't, its a bit of a strange mix, let's say like a ladyboy? Although some ladyboys are surprisingly attractive :tumbleweed:
Erm in a nutshell get the golf :thumb:
In edit - no offence to the previous poster, didn't see that first lol


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Golf R of course, not that I'm biased.


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2015)

I own a scirocco and love it but if I had the choice golf R all day long


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Heart says scirocco as it is a much prettier car. Head says golf as its the more practical and better performance but boring in comparison.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Scirocco costs too much when you see what you get in the Golf for the same/less money. 

The Scirocco will be a rarer site on the roads. 

The really good deals for the Golf R hatch have ended. It would really annoy me that people were owning/leasing them for much less than me. The fact is the good deals have come along a couple of times, and they are doing the same with the R estate, the fear is they offer them on the cheap again.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Scirroco R?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I have an R and if you want an all rounder then its for you. However if you want to have the ultimate performance Golf, i'd keep my money in my pocket until the R400/R420 is launched. It'll probably be a little more hardcore but....:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

wylie coyote said:


> I have an R and if you want an all rounder then its for you. However if you want to have the ultimate performance Golf, i'd keep my money in my pocket until the R400/R420 is launched. It'll probably be a little more hardcore but....:doublesho:doublesho


Exactly £££££ :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Considering your age, I would get the Golf: a lot easier to get in and out of!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Exactly £££££ :doublesho :doublesho


Can't see it being more than the RS3....which if VW don't mess up the best bits of the R, the Audi won't be able to match on the road.:driver:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

If it was my choice - it would be the Golf R.

Having said that have you considered the RCZ R? Brilliant car but then I am biased


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

If we can suggest other cars then new civic type r


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

You know people do live under the misapprehension that their opinion is fact and cannot be wrong. You see opinions can be wrong if your opinion is based on limited knowledge or experience. I'm sure the Golf is the greatest car you've driven but it isn't the greatest car...........in the world.

OP go for the R, the Scirocco is getting too long in the tooth although I would say it looks a lot more distinctive.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Personally find the golf boring as hell as a car too look at. My opinion though, suppose beauty is in the eye of the beholder but even the R doesn't look that special to me.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Having had both a Golf R and a Scirocco R i can categorically say the Golf, i don't think the Scirocco is ageing to well either (sorry just my stupid uneducated opinion).


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Golf without a doubt. The Scirocco doesn't have 4motion.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Considering the Scirocco looks like a squashed Golf and is getting on a bit now.

Golf R.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Get the Scirocco now before the arthritis kicks in - then get the golf later :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Isn't the Rocco FWD too?

Cars with that much power do benefit from the 4WD system on the Golf.

So Golf R for Me.

Some cracking lease deals on the Golf R Estate at present. 1200 down and 205 a month many are being advertised at.

For a 300bhp 4WD estate brand new they are cracking deals.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Everytime i see the Golf its being driven by an idiot, one came past me yesterday doing around 70 in a 30 zone, i was praying for him to crash 

They do sound good at full chat though.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> Everytime i see the Golf its being driven by an idiot, one came past me yesterday doing around 70 in a 30 zone, i was praying for him to crash
> 
> They do sound good at full chat though.


Obviously leased!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just make sure it's got 3 doors and is either white or red the lapiz blue paints crap


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Just make sure its lapiz blue and not common white


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Golf R Estate is sweet!


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Left field non 4x4 option--- Leon cupra 280 sc


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I think the golf r looks a little dull, the scirocco looks more interesting. Yet, the golf r is more capable.

Personally I think both are dull, but i'd choose between the two on either looks or capability. I think for outright capability other cars in the golf r class are more competent...

Yet, if you're older, i'm not sure why you'd choose either. Then again, shaun is old


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Opening a can of worm......where is Suspal, but what cars do you think older people should go for??


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Older people go for Kia's, Renaults, Skodas, Peugeots and Hyundai........typically.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

camerashy said:


> Opening a can of worm......where is Suspal, but what cars do you think older people should go for??


I did suggest to shaun an slk200 would fit his age and haircut 

Surely if it's a mid life crisis you'd pick something fun, if you're older you'd pick something either more fun or more refined?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Older people go for Kia's, Renaults, Skodas, Peugeots and Hyundai........typically.


Do they now :lol::lol: That's very precise, no other brands?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> I think the golf r looks a little dull, the scirocco looks more interesting. Yet, the golf r is more capable.
> 
> Personally I think both are dull, but i'd choose between the two on either looks or capability. I think for outright capability other cars in the golf r class are more competent...
> 
> Yet, if you're older, i'm not sure why you'd choose either. Then again, shaun is old


The thing is i know you have a secret garage with every golf marque ever made in it. :doublesho


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Do they now :lol::lol: That's very precise, no other brands?


Some things are best left alone !


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> The thing is i know you have a secret garage with every golf marque ever made in it. :doublesho


Every one apart from the mk7 match 1.4tsi, for some reason it just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Every one apart from the mk7 match 1.4tsi, for some reason it just doesn't do it for me.


:lol::lol: i can see where this is going..


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

out of the two golf R but tbh i see alot of them, that doesnt make the drive enjoyment anyless. Is it down to these two or wil you consider anything else?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> out of the two golf R but tbh i see alot of them, that doesnt make the drive enjoyment anyless. Is it down to these two or wil you consider anything else?


BMW M135i
Audi RS3 
Mercedes A class AMG

Good alternative


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andyg_TSi said:


> BMW M135i
> Audi RS3
> Mercedes A class AMG
> 
> Good alternative


Three very good cars but for value for money I think the M135i, that would be my choice.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Older people go for Kia's, Renaults, Skodas, Peugeots and Hyundai........typically.


Wow, if I could take pictures of the owners of golfs I go to, you would be shocked.
Most are at least middle aged and older and grey haired and all say the same as you, that there is no better car on the market (as there broken down)
When I worked at vw the golf was aimed for the older gentleman, that came from there marketing dept, part of the reason to dont go mad with the design changes each time a new one comes out

In having driven the scirocco R and the mk6 R (not driven a Mk7) the golf would be far more capable with its four wheel drive, the scirocco can be a handful when on power but tbh I dont mind that, seem to drive the car without letting the car drive you. 
I do think the scirocco is better looking albeit a bit old too.
Id have to have the golf if its just between those two as I have kids to get in the back, if not id go to seat and get the leon

There are plenty about, tbf driven like Nobs, all with lease plates so there is obviously something right with them.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> Some cracking lease deals on the Golf R Estate at present. 1200 down and 205 a month many are being advertised at.
> 
> For a 300bhp 4WD estate brand new they are cracking deals.


Do you know where this 'deal' was available?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Older people go for Peugeots


Oi 34 isn't old you cheeky oik 

Back on topic, Golf. I think the new Scirocco looks like a marshmallow.
I think the dinky old ones are much better looking.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Oi 34 isn't old you cheeky oik
> 
> I think the dinky old ones are much better looking.


I think you'll find the greatest golf ever built is a mk6 1.4tsi in match spec, greatest car ever, ever, ever. :thumb:


----------

